# The Art of Making it Look Great



## art-vision (May 22, 2009)

I recently had an opportunity to work with a handful of commercial food photographers. I first went to their web sites to review the type of work that they had done. While on their site, I found a series of commercial, editorial, and still life portfolios for a general sample of each the studio's work. Rich colors, sharp lines and contrasts, it takes talent to be a commercial photographer and to make food photography look so good.


----------



## Jon_Are (May 22, 2009)

In a deck of cards, the King of Hearts (AKA the suicide King) appears to be sticking his sword through his head.


----------



## gravity0 (May 26, 2009)

Jon_Are said:


> In a deck of cards, the King of Hearts (AKA the suicide King) appears to be sticking his sword through his head.


 

It's behind his head, duh!!  :cheer:


----------

